# New Picts of My Urban Apiary



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

very cool, and very tidy :thumbsup:


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Very neat. My yards never look that nice. Going for the "John Deere" colors?


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice pics and yes very neat. You might want to give your neighbours some honey soon, to keep them sweet.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks all. I just grabbed some colors...the beige was off the mismatch shelf.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Nice set up. Would you mind If I use the pictures for a class I'm teaching in a few weeks? Most are urban beeks and your set up is a great picture of hwat can been done. Let me know, 

Travis Boyd

boydfamilyhoneyfarm


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Be my guest!! I would be honored! I could get some further back shots if you think that would help with perspective.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

NS, Looks nice. My backyard apiary looks more like a cross bebtween The Adams Family and Sanford and Son. Maybe I'll snap a picture and post for comparison  See you in the forum


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx BB, from the looks of things you have to deal with bears...something I am free of! Chat at ya later!


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Hello

Thank you for allow me to use the photos. When I have everything complete I will send you a copy of the program. I teach a few basic beekeeping classes. 90% live in subdivided areas. All have the same question about bees and neighbors. I have several other pics of set ups, but yours is very clean.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice. Guess you don't have to deal with ants much, eh? I have to put nearly all my hives on four-legged stands and stick the legs in pans of oil, or they get inundated by sugar ants--- especially after I've harvested and stick the drippy empty supers back on the hives for clean-up!

I like the colors--- I do the same thing, use anything that's old or cheap.


----------



## Sticky_Situation (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice colors.

I'm curious though as to why you would call this "urban" when it looks more "suburban" than urban to me. I know it's all semantics, but you've got grass and a yard and all that.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I see it's your first post Sticky_Situation.

Welcome to the forum! Perhaps you would be interested in starting a thread about yourself in the introduction section.


----------



## Sticky_Situation (Oct 7, 2009)

Heh, heh, nope, I'm not interested in talking about myself at all, so I'll have to politely decline. I've been lurking for years, but don't post much.

But thanks for calling me out as a newbie first poster on the message boards!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Sticky_Situation said:


> But thanks for calling me out as a newbie first poster on the message boards!


Sorry, it was intended more as a welcome than as a call out.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sticky_Situation said:


> But thanks for calling me out as a newbie first poster on the message boards!


The number of posts you have contributed is right there in the right hand corner. No one was making a personal judgement about you just because of that number. Your response gave me the reason to though.

Everyone is welcome to participate at whatever level of interaction or lurking they wish to. Go at your own pace or peak in from time 2 time.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Since I live in the city and not in a suburb I call it urban, we don't have big "cement jungles" here.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll sell U 1. Complete w/ gorillas and leopards and such. Oh my.


----------

